# "Delete up to" would be nice



## jtown (Sep 26, 2002)

Just happened to think of this one. I usually only think of it when watching a 4+ hour Nascar race in HD. It would be great if we had the option to delete the portion of a program that has already been viewed. It doesn't really come into play with regular 0.5-1.0 hour programs but a 4 hour HD program takes up a lot of room on the S3's stock drive. (And an even bigger percentage of the new "lite" model.) When space is limited, it would be nice to be able to free up a couple hours.


----------



## accupolka (Aug 2, 2007)

To expand on this idea, I would like to see a simple cropping feature where you could slide the play bar to the beginning where you want to cut and then to the end point. You could then save the cropped video portion for later viewing without using excess storage. Additionally, I would like to add the ability to re-title the cropped selection.

Purpose: To record music videos from MTV, VH1, Fuse, etc and save individual videos for future replay (like people do with mp3s on IPODs).


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

Great ideas! And could be implemented elegantly, too!


----------



## heidismiles (Aug 12, 2007)

I really like these ideas.


----------

